

Slate Wars - will any of these rival the iPad? - adriand
http://www.cio.com/article/589760/Slate_Wars_15_Tablets_That_Could_Rival_Apple_s_iPad

======
cgranade
Odd that they're missing the WePad (<http://www.wepad.mobi/en>), which seems
like one of the more serious contenders to me. Maybe I'm just being taken in
by the hype, but they seem to have quite an impressive product on display.

